# What to do with bathroom vanity?



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

Our main floor powder room need to have a makeover. Oak doors on the vanity are very tired looking so I am looking for ideas on what to do with them.

Should I just make a new vanity? Sand and put some new Verathane on the doors? Paint them?

Anyone have some helpful advice?

Cheers…Don


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

A picture might help, Don


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

You could also just make new doors and reface (veneer) the face frames of the existing cabinet… a good easy approach to freshen up a room.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

I have made new doors for our guest bathroom. Relatively easy and fast way to spiff any room.


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

When you made new doors, did you try to match the existing frame colour/stain or did you redo the whole thing?


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

don't paint them…..

ack!!!

sand and re-finish


----------



## jonathanmathew (Aug 15, 2012)

In order to give a new look and feel in your bathroom, you do not require a complete makeover. By changing the paint could really play a key role in transforming your bathroom. Adding up a couple of modern fixtures and affordable fixtures and bathroom vanities could make the difference at your place as you get these cabinets at affordable prices. How do you like this?


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

The much anticipated picture!! (or not) 










The bathroom will be repainted and the vanity will either be replaced or refinished with a new sink and fixtures as well…..


----------

